# empty tank



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

what should put in it my 84x24x25 219 any good ideas ?
only piranhas.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a pygo shoal or a big ass rhom

personally i would go with the rhom


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

get 15 or 20 baby pygos.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

a breeding pair of doviis


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

a caribe shoal or piraya shoal...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

moonie said:


> a breeding pair of doviis


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my fault man i didnt see it said only piranhas, in that case caribes or pirayas


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

PIRAYA have my vote!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

a big ass rhom
a big ass geryi or manny


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

if im not mistaken i saw that tank on craigs list or ebay for sale and they said it was a 180 72x24x24 they were also selling the tank next to it which they said was a 150 (only 18 inches in width. is this the same tank and are you sure that it is 84 inches long???


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> if im not mistaken i saw that tank on craigs list or ebay for sale and they said it was a 180 72x24x24 they were also selling the tank next to it which they said was a 150 (only 18 inches in width. is this the same tank and are you sure that it is 84 inches long???


my mistake, just checked out craigs list and it was almost the exact same tanks side by side, same colors and everything, but this tank had supports going across the top whereas yours does not. it is a 180 gallon tank in turnersville new jersey. good luck with your setup.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would do all Terns..and grow out 5 or 6


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> I would do all Terns..and grow out 5 or 6


That is exactly what I was going to type before I finished scrolling down the thread adn read your post


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

piraya


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> if im not mistaken i saw that tank on craigs list or ebay for sale and they said it was a 180 72x24x24 they were also selling the tank next to it which they said was a 150 (only 18 inches in width. is this the same tank and are you sure that it is 84 inches long???


not this tank man it is 7 foot and it is 219 gal oceanic


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> if im not mistaken i saw that tank on craigs list or ebay for sale and they said it was a 180 72x24x24 they were also selling the tank next to it which they said was a 150 (only 18 inches in width. is this the same tank and are you sure that it is 84 inches long???


not this tank man it is 7 foot and 219 gal oceanic


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

terns and caribe, or a big ass rhom 12"+......with real plants and what not iit will look bawlin


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

NTcaribe said:


> terns and caribe, or a big ass rhom 12"+......with real plants and what not iit will look bawlin


I have a 16 inch rhom but thats to much tank for him
how big do geryi get


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome








http://www.opefe.com/geryi.html


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

shoal king said:


> i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do thay cost and how many can I put in that tank ?
and what other fish can I put more than one to a tank ?
but not pygos.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think you should put your big rhombeus in one of those tanks where he belongs instead of that corner tank he's currently in


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> I think you should put your big rhombeus in one of those tanks where he belongs instead of that corner tank he's currently in


one day . I need a bigger place first


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

moonie said:


> i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do thay cost and how many can I put in that tank ?
and what other fish can I put more than one to a tank ?
but not pygos.
[/quote]

you can maybe get them for like $250 a piece. you can put more than one in a tank but you have to be careful. some don't like any other fish with them. you could get away with 6-8.
GG had a great looking geryi shoal: 





you can mix gold spilo's but every serra is a risk


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

shoal king said:


> i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do thay cost and how many can I put in that tank ?
and what other fish can I put more than one to a tank ?
but not pygos.
[/quote]

you can maybe get them for like $250 a piece. you can put more than one in a tank but you have to be careful. some don't like any other fish with them. you could get away with 6-8.
GG had a great looking geryi shoal: 





you can mix gold spilo's but every serra is a risk








[/quote]
how big are the ones for 250 and what other piranha cn you get?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

moonie said:


> i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do thay cost and how many can I put in that tank ?
and what other fish can I put more than one to a tank ?
but not pygos.
[/quote]

you can maybe get them for like $250 a piece. you can put more than one in a tank but you have to be careful. some don't like any other fish with them. you could get away with 6-8.
GG had a great looking geryi shoal: 





you can mix gold spilo's but every serra is a risk








[/quote]
how big are the ones for 250 and what other piranha cn you get?
[/quote]
all depends on the supplier and the demand. 
as for serras that you can mix. the only ones that i have seen to be successfull are macs and geryi. but you still have to be lucky to get a group that will tolerate each other. 
IMO if you want a shoal get a group of piraya. the most impressive shoal you can get


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I would just do a huge shoal of assorted Pygos. The feeding frenzies would be amazing.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> i think up to 10". and if u got a geryi shoal in there that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do thay cost and how many can I put in that tank ?
and what other fish can I put more than one to a tank ?
but not pygos.
[/quote]

you can maybe get them for like $250 a piece. you can put more than one in a tank but you have to be careful. some don't like any other fish with them. you could get away with 6-8.
GG had a great looking geryi shoal: 





you can mix gold spilo's but every serra is a risk








[/quote]
how big are the ones for 250 and what other piranha cn you get?
[/quote]
all depends on the supplier and the demand. 
as for serras that you can mix. the only ones that i have seen to be successfull are macs and geryi. but you still have to be lucky to get a group that will tolerate each other. 
IMO if you want a shoal get a group of piraya. the most impressive shoal you can get








[/quote]
I love piraya but I cant get no more this year it looks like its to late but I am still looking for more.
thanks for the info


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I want to see a Elong cohab. Now that would be sweet!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, elongatus would not cohab, good luck trying that! Update us with pics please.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well there are some people that have done it...... This is a comment from GG on this exact subject... 
Here is the link that the post was from http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=176926 Hopefully DR Giggles can pull this off....

Im just going to toss this out there and let people decide what they want from it.

I had two irritans together for almost 4 years (11/04 thru 9/08)- ended due to equipment failure. 
I had two elongatus together for something like 8 months - these guys died when I moved the tank. Still have no idea why.
I had 6 maculatus together in a 180. They killed two and were tearing each other apart....literally. Now I have two in a 180 and two in a 100....and neither tank has a single fin nip....and I am feeding them twice a week.

Take it for what it is worth....but IMO...two is not a bad number when grouping Serrasalmus....you just need the right two. I paired off the maculatus based on how they would group in the tank. The irritans were originally 5...one removed because of aggression....two died because of high tank temps...the remaining two were together for a couple years without issue.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lo, seems like you have had some luck with grouping, but I must admit you have lost alot of fish for silly mistakes.. Why not be more careful and alert to prevent your piranhas dying. I would go crazy if I lost as many fish as you for those reasons.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

I would def. do a shoal of Cariba. They are not as expensive as piraya, are awesome fish, but not so common as rbp's. I would go 15 to 19 to start. It would be amazing!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

how many full size pygos will the tank hold


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two geryi big ones 10" I will put them in the 220 sounds good


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> lo, seems like you have had some luck with grouping, but I must admit you have lost alot of fish for silly mistakes.. Why not be more careful and alert to prevent your piranhas dying. I would go crazy if I lost as many fish as you for those reasons.


Did you even bother to read his post?

This was taken from GG. Since you just joined I don't expect you to know who that is, but you might want to read up on him before you say he makes " silly mistakes ".


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> I would just do a huge shoal of assorted Pygos. The feeding frenzies would be amazing.


agreed. start out with a ton and downsize, once they get 10"+. i think even at a smaller size they would be much less skittish than pygos usually are in smaller tanks.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

but I have the geryi in the 220 but I still have my pygos


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that's cool. just add more geryi


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry. but I may put them in one day if I cant get more geryi.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking geryi moonie.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I was wating for you to see them thanks malawi


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, my bad. No problem they are to hard to find around here.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

one tank with anykind of piranhas..
the other one with a huge arowana....yep yep...

125-arowana
80-rbp

thats what i got..


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

do you have a arowana?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So this threa is getting kinda confusing.. DId you set up your 220g yet and what are you putting in it, or was that geryi in the 220? Because there is a tank shot empty, and no more tank shots.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> So this threa is getting kinda confusing.. DId you set up your 220g yet and what are you putting in it, or was that geryi in the 220? Because there is a tank shot empty, and no more tank shots.


Yup I got two geryi in the 220 and thay fight like two pitbulls I may have to take one out.







The tank not all that need some more work all I have is three logs in nothing to see yet inless you want to see. I never had a tank this big so I dont know how I want the tank to look may need some help or look at some photos of other member tanks I dont know I need to do something.If you want to see a photo of the tank let me know I got some.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya man, of course I want to see! Post several! Maybe I can help you decor it. What lights are you using? What filtration? How bad are the fighting? I think the Geryi would do better if they had like 4+ compared to just 2.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> Ya man, of course I want to see! Post several! Maybe I can help you decor it. What lights are you using? What filtration? How bad are the fighting? I think the Geryi would do better if they had like 4+ compared to just 2.


I will send photos of my 220 gal. box and all the other things to give you a idea of what I have
give me some time to get up and stop being lazy. You are right about the number of fish in a soal
pygos are the same way. If someone would ship me some geryi it may help.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

*shoal. Ya well a think I've never seen a cohab of 2 before. When will those pics be up?


----------

